# Great surround movie! – Greenland



## RLouis (Jan 20, 2010)

And note I say “surround movie”… The movie itself is just OK, I’d give it 7 or 7.5/10 but the DTS-HD Master Audio track is “really” good. There are some great surround scenes with really well done channel integration. Very clearly defined surround effects (bullets flying by, crashes and so on) but also unusually well blended between side, back and height channels. Effects pan really well between speakers. There’s also a few EPIC explosion scenes. Might be best explosion scenes my old mind can recall, ever. A couple are as pieces of the comet come raining down and hit the ground. Anyway I’m not going to do a long insightful review of the whole movie but for only $2.00 (Blu-Ray) from Redbox DEFINITELY worth renting just to experience the surround track. I'll definitely try to buy the disk from Redbox for demo/test scenes once they start rotating it out of the lineup.


----------



## bluehalk (Feb 16, 2021)

I very much enjoyed this movie. Yes, those soundtracks are amazing. The scene near the Canada border (Upstate New York) with small molten debris falling from sky has really great effect.


----------



## ghjgytj (Feb 19, 2021)

The scene near the Canada border (Upstate New York) with small molten debris falling from sky has really great effect.





192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1


----------



## gewiz44 (Oct 24, 2007)

For myself, the soundtrack was good but the movie was a big disappointment from the other _Gerard Butler _films. To me it seemed like a low budget "Blair Witch" style movie lacking a lot in the way of special effects and story line. Guess I'm just spoiled by Olympus as fallen, London has fallen, Angel has fallen, Geostorm, and even Hunter Killer. Just not much "eye candy" like I have come to expect from the movies he has starred in. Maybe the "pandemic" has taken it's toll here also. It's difficult for me to get excited about the audio when the movie is a disappointment. Just my 2 cents.


----------

